# Private Pilot



## GreenSky (Oct 22, 2019)

Anyone else have a private pilot certificate?

I stupidly sold my Cessna 172 and even more stupid was buying a Beech Sundowner.  Once that sells I'm either done or if my client's Cherokee 180 is a good plane I'll buy that.

Rick


----------



## oldman (Oct 23, 2019)

I held an ATP for over 33 years. Ironically, I went to ATP in Jacksonville, which seems like eons ago. I flew the Cessna 150 down there, but my friend owns a 172. He bought it used from a fellow in Houston, who flew it up here for him to take delivery.

So, what don’t you like about it? I don’t know much about the smaller planes.


----------



## GreenSky (Oct 23, 2019)

oldman said:


> I held an ATP for over 33 years. Ironically, I went to ATP in Jacksonville, which seems like eons ago. I flew the Cessna 150 down there, but my friend owns a 172. He bought it used from a fellow in Houston, who flew it up here for him to take delivery.
> 
> So, what don’t you like about it? I don’t know much about the smaller planes.


It's a pile of garbage.  I'm going to lose about $40,000 but it's not worth keeping.  I kick myself every time I think about my 172.

Rick


----------



## Keesha (Oct 23, 2019)

No but I’d love to. Where my parents live, there are all kinds of small Cessnas. They fly over the lake. The sunsets are amazing. 

The closest I’ve been to flying is when a friend took me up in his plane and while up there let me steer for a short while. It was super exciting and if I had the chance I’d fly. 

I had a picture of a Cessna but can’t find it. 
The sound of their engines is nice 
It brings back happy memories.


----------



## oldman (Oct 24, 2019)

So, which plane am I looking at in your picture? I kind of like the idea of the wings setting up high like they are in the picture. How much flap extension is there on these small planes? Do you use flaps for t/o? If I remember correctly, we didn't use any flaps on the Cessna 150 at school.


----------



## oldman (Oct 24, 2019)

Keesha said:


> No but I’d love to. Where my parents live, there are all kinds of small Cessnas. They fly over the lake. The sunsets are amazing.
> 
> The closest I’ve been to flying is when a friend took me up in his plane and while up there let me steer for a short while. It was super exciting and if I had the chance I’d fly.
> 
> ...


Keesha: You can still fly. There are no age restrictions for recreational pilots, other than be at least 16 to start. Call your local airport or wherever lessons are being offered and ask for a free lesson in their sim. If they are good business people, they should comply with your request and give you one free lesson if you tell them you "may" be interested in taking lessons. GFI! (Go For It!)


----------



## GreenSky (Oct 24, 2019)

oldman said:


> So, which plane am I looking at in your picture? I kind of like the idea of the wings setting up high like they are in the picture. How much flap extension is there on these small planes? Do you use flaps for t/o? If I remember correctly, we didn't use any flaps on the Cessna 150 at school.


Well, you probably did you flaps.  A 150 does have 10-40 degrees.  However, it's so slow anyway most of the time 10-20 is more than adequate.

The plane in the picture is a 172N.  I repainted again after that photo but it's so cool I had to post it.

Rick


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 24, 2019)

I've had my private pilot license since I was 19 yo in 1967.  My father bought a Mooney and I started to take lessons in it, but switched to a Cessna 152 at the urging of my instructor.  Got my ticket after about 45 hours flying time, then thoroughly enjoyed flying the Mooney. 

During college years I took lessons and flew sailplanes in S. California.  Soaring, as it is called, really taught me how to fly.  I had some nice flights that lasted 2+ hours from a tow to 2K feet which, without finding lift, would have lasted only about 15 minutes.

What a sweet flying machine the Mooney was!  Retractable gear, variable pitch prop, fuel injected and cruising at 160 knots burning 8 GPM.  I flew with my family to many different places including from Arizona to Nassau in the Bahamas.  It was an easy 2 day flight and interesting crossing the coastal ADIZ. (An air defense identification zone {ADIZ} is airspace over land or water in which the identification, location, and control of civil aircraft is performed in the interest of national security. They may extend beyond a country's territory to give the country more time to respond to possibly hostile aircraft.)  I had to time that crossing plus or minus about 10 minutes.

Later, I joined a partnership with 2 other pilots and bought and flew a Cessna 182.  I called it my Cessna station wagon since it could hold my whole family with our luggage. I made several trips from N. California to S. California to visit family, as well as trips back to Arizona to visit my folks.  Made one trip from N. California to Portland to visit my brother.

Sadly, I had to give up flying because I could not justify the expense while raising my 2 daughters.  Now I just have fond memories of slipping the bonds of gravity for a time.


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 24, 2019)

GreenSky, the Cessna 172 is a sweet aircraft but I sure did like the extra power and load capacity of the 182.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 24, 2019)

My husband is a private pilot though we haven't had a plane in years.   I went to ground school but never put the flight hours in to be licensed.


----------



## oldman (Oct 24, 2019)

GreenSky said:


> Well, you probably did you flaps.  A 150 does have 10-40 degrees.  However, it's so slow anyway most of the time 10-20 is more than adequate.
> 
> The plane in the picture is a 172N.  I repainted again after that photo but it's so cool I had to post it.
> 
> Rick


Maybe, but I don’t remember extending the flaps for t/o. I can’t even remember what the t/o speed was. All my notes, pictures, videos, clothing, everything that meant anything to me all burned in my last home just after retirement. ‘

Isn’t that a pretty unique wing location? BTW, I liked the colors.


----------



## GreenSky (Oct 24, 2019)

oldman said:


> Maybe, but I don’t remember extending the flaps for t/o. I can’t even remember what the t/o speed was. All my notes, pictures, videos, clothing, everything that meant anything to me all burned in my last home just after retirement. ‘
> 
> Isn’t that a pretty unique wing location? BTW, I liked the colors.


The 150-152-172-182 were are tricycle gear plans with high wings.  You don't use flaps for takeoff generally.  It's not like an airliner.

Rick


----------



## Keesha (Oct 24, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> My husband is a private pilot though we haven't had a plane in years.   I went to ground school but never put the flight hours in to be licensed.


That’s so cool.


----------

